# Ingliston Livery



## victoria00 (9 March 2013)

Does anyone have any first hand experience of livery at Ingliston ?  Would love to hear people's views.  Thanks.


----------



## Miss L Toe (9 March 2013)

pm on its way


----------



## spud1 (22 April 2013)

I would also love to hear peoples thoughts on livery at ingliston ?


----------



## tikino (23 April 2013)

my friends are there on diy livery and love it as they get to use all the facilities including horsewalker etc and horses seem really happy as well


----------



## saddlesore (27 April 2013)

Nice for people, not for horses imo........


----------



## spud1 (27 April 2013)

Aren't horses happy there? I have been over a couple of times and they seem happy to me! As u can imagine I need to know allllll info lol! X


----------



## Chocy (27 April 2013)

I've always felt horse don't seem 2 settle very well there.
Not had my own horse there but 2 friends have bn there for livery.
1 horse seemed 'ok' for while then started colicing & happened 3/4 times, ended up in vet school, took it back 2 ingliston coliced again, moved horse 2 another yard & hasn't coliced since. 

Other horse seemed 2 get upset with all the comings & goings of horses, no exact routine. That was quite a while ago now tho.


----------



## spud1 (28 April 2013)

Thanks peeps I appreciate ur comments!! Just a thought right enough, so just asking about.


----------



## cm2581 (7 May 2013)

I have no experience of that specific yard but I would get into trouble if I wrote what I thought of the ****** who runs the place now!


----------



## spud1 (8 May 2013)

Haha Hmmm I have always got on with that person! Totally aware that not many people do


----------

